# Ibs



## newbs (Aug 5, 2014)

I have been having frequent IBS flare ups recently, now at least once a week, and the symptoms I have are getting progressively worse.  I used to be able to continue relatively well with my day, going to work etc. but now the symptoms are so bad that I really cannot leave the house (without going in to too much detail!).  I also get really sore eyes.  I saw a gp a couple of weeks ago and asked about Buscopan but he didn’t recommend it and gave me something called Augmodal/Audmodal instead, which actually made things worse.  The pharmacist won’t allow me to buy Buscopan unless it has been prescribed to me, and I can’t really afford to buy it continuously anyway.  Today is particularly bad and I have booked an appointment to see my gp tomorrow.

I know some of you suffer with the dreaded IBS, what do you take to help when things flare up – prescribed or natural?  I really need something to help with the cramps and pain if nothing else.


----------



## cherrypie (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi newbs,

I have Crohn's which is similar.  There is no food that I can say causes a flare up and when things get bad I have to rely on Imodium and there are days when I cannot leave the house.  Funny how sore eyes also affects Crohns sufferers as well.

I came across this article recently and it is quite thought provoking and there may be something in it that you can relate to.
http://www.surgerydoor.co.uk/advice...th-irritable-bowel-syndrome/food-intolerance/


----------



## newbs (Aug 5, 2014)

cherrypie said:


> Hi newbs,
> 
> I have Crohn's which is similar.  There is no food that I can say causes a flare up and when things get bad I have to rely on Imodium and there are days when I cannot leave the house.  Funny how sore eyes also affects Crohns sufferers as well.
> 
> ...



Thank you cherrypie, I will have a read. I do take Imodium but sometimes that can make things worse as it 'holds things up' and the symptoms then go on longer.  I'm sorry to hear you have Crohn's, here's me moaning about IBS!


----------



## Hanmillmum (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi newbs, I use Meberverine on prescription daily - it stops the bad flare ups for me - GP put me on it about 3 years ago and I'm much better for it. Tried Buscopan but didn't help the pain for me. Hope you can find something which helps, I'd got to the stage I would be doubled over several times a day and visiting the loo far too often it was affecting trying to get out the house. It's miserable  good luck


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 5, 2014)

Hi Newbs
I was prescribed mebeverine (I think it was called Colofac) but that didn't work for me, then something called spasmonal which I took every day for five years and that was great.  For me stress is a trigger and certain foods, anything high in fibre, most fruit and starchy food stuffs being the biggest culprits.  I went many years without many issues but mine has returned since being diagnosed with Diabetes, it has responded well to probiotics (I had lots of yeast infections prior to diagnosis) but still isn't quite right, so I will be returning to the Doctor at some point soon I'm guessing.  Peppermint tea is great for spasms, and I had colpermin for a while which is basically peppermint oil in a slow release capsule so more natural options than some.   

Did they test to make sure it's IBS and not Crohns, Coeliacs, ulcerative Colitis?  I only ask because they can get confused, I have two friends who were diagnosed with IBS one has Crohns the other Coeliacs, so it's worth enquiring if not.  Hope the symptoms clear up soon.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 5, 2014)

My wife has IBS.  However, it doesn't seem to be the same for everyone and something that triggers or relieves for one person might not do the same for another.

Her triggers are primarily fruit.  But many spices also will trigger her (such as cinnamon, paprika) and also fatty foods.  She is also very triggered by Stress.

What she has found works to relieve it a bit is using probiotics.    She takes Probio 7 capsules and also drinks some probiotic yogurt.  It has not 100% resolved everything and she still has to occasionally use some immodium but it has made things easier.


----------



## newbs (Aug 6, 2014)

Thank you all so much for your replies yesterday. 

I saw my GP this morning who has now prescribed Colpermin, which I have to take 3 times each day, to see if that helps.  Got to give them a month to see if they help.  Fingers crossed! 

I know it is very individual, I have always known which foods to avoid but recently things that didn't affect me before have started to affect me badly now.  

KookyCat - I have been tested for Crohn's, Coeliac and Colitis in the past as it was thought originally that I had IBD rather than IBS due to having some of the symptoms, sore eyes etc.  Nothing could be found though so I guess I'm just odd!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope the medication works well for you newbs


----------



## newbs (Aug 6, 2014)

Northerner said:


> I hope the medication works well for you newbs



Thank you.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 6, 2014)

Good luck with the Colpermin, they're good from what I remember but after a while they can give you (ahem) minty wee, just thought I'd warn you about that since I thought I had a UTI and my doctor laughed


----------



## Redkite (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi Newbs, I have taken both colofac and colpermin in the past, but tbh the best treatment (not instant) for me is fybogel sachets (mixed with water and drunk after breakfast and evening meal).  I take these for a few days when a flare-up happens (and always take a few sachets on holiday, as any change of routine/food seems to upset things!).  Peppermint tea is quite good too - I don't drink it for pleasure though.  The worst trigger for me (and I try to avoid it) is the additive sulphur dioxide, often found in dried fruit to preserve the colour, and also in some olives etc.


----------



## newbs (Aug 7, 2014)

KookyCat said:


> Good luck with the Colpermin, they're good from what I remember but after a while they can give you (ahem) minty wee, just thought I'd warn you about that since I thought I had a UTI and my doctor laughed



Thank you - and thanks for the warning too!


----------



## newbs (Aug 7, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hi Newbs, I have taken both colofac and colpermin in the past, but tbh the best treatment (not instant) for me is fybogel sachets (mixed with water and drunk after breakfast and evening meal).  I take these for a few days when a flare-up happens (and always take a few sachets on holiday, as any change of routine/food seems to upset things!).  Peppermint tea is quite good too - I don't drink it for pleasure though.  The worst trigger for me (and I try to avoid it) is the additive sulphur dioxide, often found in dried fruit to preserve the colour, and also in some olives etc.



I used to have fybogel and they did work well, had forgotten about them actually.  I will mention it to my gp when I go for the review on the Colpermin.


----------



## KookyCat (Aug 7, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Hi Newbs, I have taken both colofac and colpermin in the past, but tbh the best treatment (not instant) for me is fybogel sachets (mixed with water and drunk after breakfast and evening meal).  I take these for a few days when a flare-up happens (and always take a few sachets on holiday, as any change of routine/food seems to upset things!).  Peppermint tea is quite good too - I don't drink it for pleasure though.  The worst trigger for me (and I try to avoid it) is the additive sulphur dioxide, often found in dried fruit to preserve the colour, and also in some olives etc.



Ooh I might give the fybogel a try, the doctor mentioned it to me but I'd forgotten until you mentioned it


----------

